# Mountain Men Show



## McCulloch1-52

Theres chainsaws in it so I started watching it seems to be good, Who else watches this show?


----------



## H 2 H

I'm watching it right now

Bummer im not outside doing something


----------



## Fronty Owner

Ive been watching it. 
I'll just say its a bit heavy on the drama and editing


----------



## Humptulips

It may be worse then Axemen if that is possible.


----------



## D&B Mack

Humptulips said:


> It may be worse then Axemen if that is possible.



Nope, not possible.


----------



## mitchellmead9

Remember, it took 4 seasons to turn Ax-Men into the garbage it is now, so telling History that they achieved a similar amount of drama and bull crap in just the first season of Mountain Men will probably be a compliment to them.


----------



## Aaron441

I liked it until the one moron was going to fight to the death to protect his land from the government...  Who were going to take it because he didn't pay his property taxes.


----------



## D&B Mack

I think Mountain Men passed Axe Men in the amount of camera time for saws.


----------



## redheadwoodshed

Couple things I was wondering about.If you was depending on a rifle to put meat on the table for you and yours, wouldn't you sight it in yourself?And if you was really in that big of a jam to get some firewood covered, don'tcha think a few of those $10 blue tarps would do the trick?They used those for roofs for years after Katrina.Come on Eustace! no mountain man ever whined as much as you do!Tighten up.You're making mountain men look bad.You depend on those saws, see to them yourself.Quit blaming everything on sombody else.


----------



## Rudedog

I've watched some of it. Great idea, good locations, but bad execution. These "reality" drama shows are so stupid. I was forced to watch a 30 minute segment of Snookie & JWow in exchange. At least that drama was somewhat accurate given the characters. I agree with you all, the forced drama of mountain men is just stupid.


----------



## chucker

eustace! you need a brain check... this guy's situation is a win-win deal with no management!! his site has endless possibilities! but with his state of management not for long. trying to teach reliability starts with the teacher!! depending on others to keep yourself going is a loosing deal... reliance is home made! starting with your self not others!! assuming is not a winner.


----------



## KYLogger

Read "The Last American Man" it is his biography. I read it probably eight years ago. The guy has awsome ideas but is a complete and total control freak. He is a perfectionist that in my opinion is by no means talented enough to be that critical. I do share some of his viewpoints on our society in general. I think he would be a psychologists dream. Eustace loves to educate city people who think that crapping in the woods is absolutely amazing, and that one who would eat something they shot is just unreal, they totally are shocked by these things but truth is there are a whole boatload of people that crap in the woods and eat stuff they shoot all the time and don't think they are any more special than anyone else!! Sorry folks but this guy both fascinates and aggravates me at the same time.

Tom


----------



## shadow745

I'd really like to know why Eustace has so many saws... it must be an incredible opportunity to be his ##### by trying to maintain all of them to his standards. I say keep 4-5 of them in top shape and keep the rest aside for parts.

I understand living off the land, etc. but his "rules" would be tolerated by few. There is no right or wrong way to do something as long as it works for you. Perfectionist or not, one must realize people have their own way of doing things and it's called teamwork for a reason.

I think the tard has fallen out of that tree stand one too many times!


----------



## redheadwoodshed

shadow745 said:


> I'd really like to know why Eustace has so many saws...



An obvious case of the CAD! He has a bunch of hammers,too.


----------



## D&B Mack

redheadwoodshed said:


> An obvious case of the CAD! He has a bunch of hammers,too.



So he has CAD and HAD?


----------



## ShaneLogs

My grandma falls trees better then Eustice! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

i'm watching it the other night when the dude in ?montana? goes to cut firewood in the dead of winter, deep snow, in the vicinity of wolves. i'm thinking "you're a mountain man and you don't have enough wood put up for winter burning?" sheesh! also, was totally not impressed with his cutting technique. almost looked like a sloping backcut.


----------



## D&B Mack

jerrycmorrow said:


> i'm watching it the other night when the dude in ?montana? goes to cut firewood in the dead of winter, deep snow, in the vicinity of wolves. i'm thinking "you're a mountain man and you don't have enough wood put up for winter burning?" sheesh! also, was totally not impressed with his cutting technique. almost looked like a sloping backcut.



Yeah, but remember they are not professional loggers. So, not different than the average firewood guy and his felling technique.


----------



## ShaneLogs

D&B Mack said:


> Yeah, but remember they are not professional loggers. So, not different than the average firewood guy and his felling technique.



So true! Everyone always has a different way of falling a tree!


----------



## Fronty Owner

jerrycmorrow said:


> i'm watching it the other night when the dude in ?montana? goes to cut firewood in the dead of winter, deep snow, in the vicinity of wolves. i'm thinking "you're a mountain man and you don't have enough wood put up for winter burning?" sheesh! also, was totally not impressed with his cutting technique. almost looked like a sloping backcut.



I cut in the winter.
fewer ticks
fewer snakes,
no heat stroke
Ok, Im cutting next winters (at the earliest)


----------



## D&B Mack

jerrycmorrow said:


> i'm watching it the other night when the dude in ?montana? goes to cut firewood in the dead of winter, deep snow, in the vicinity of wolves. i'm thinking "you're a mountain man and you don't have enough wood put up for winter burning?" sheesh! also, was totally not impressed with his cutting technique. almost looked like a sloping backcut.



He probably didn't need it, but the producers probably suggested it so they had something to film.

It will quickly turn into Axe Men. They will start staging "need-to-do" stuff. Like, "Oh, I need to wrestle a wolf to show them who owns this property."


----------



## KYLogger

Now I have only seen the show once, so correct me if I am wrong. From what I saw that dude had no stock, and from what I know of wolves that seems to be the biggest issue with them (predation on stock). I understand that wolves, especially in packs can be dangerous to humans but I see no immediate danger to the local populace. Anglos have lived in that area for 170 years or so and have dealt with wolves the whole time. Anybody know if that dude is native to the area? The only reason I could see for him attempting to run off the wolves (a laughable attempt in my book) would be to protect the little furry critters he supposedly traps for a living. Now I am the first to admit that the "all knowing" feds have stuck their nose in a problem that would best left to the people who interact with these critters on a daily basis, and thusly have dramatically increased the wolf numbers to an unsustainable population. I am all for proper management and or eradication of problem wolf populaces, but still fail to see the immediate threat of hearing one howl 3/4 mile away. If that were a problem than my family and stock should have all been killed by coyotes (which are VERY numerous around here) a long time ago! More tv drama:msp_razz:

Others mileage may vary.

Remember I am from the East of the Rockies so my knowledge is limited!

Tom


----------



## redheadwoodshed

KYLogger said:


> Now I have only seen the show once, so correct me if I am wrong. From what I saw that dude had no stock, and from what I know of wolves that seems to be the biggest issue with them (predation on stock). I understand that wolves, especially in packs can be dangerous to humans but I see no immediate danger to the local populace. Anglos have lived in that area for 170 years or so and have dealt with wolves the whole time. Anybody know if that dude is native to the area? The only reason I could see for him attempting to run off the wolves (a laughable attempt in my book) would be to protect the little furry critters he supposedly traps for a living. Now I am the first to admit that the "all knowing" feds have stuck their nose in a problem that would best left to the people who interact with these critters on a daily basis, and thusly have dramatically increased the wolf numbers to an unsustainable population. I am all for proper management and or eradication of problem wolf populaces, but still fail to see the immediate threat of hearing one howl 3/4 mile away. If that were a problem than my family and stock should have all been killed by coyotes (which are VERY numerous around here) a long time ago! More tv drama:msp_razz:
> 
> Others mileage may vary.
> 
> Remember I am from the East of the Rockies so my knowledge is limited!
> 
> Tom



I think his main concern is for his dog.A valid concern.


----------



## mikey517

**From an Amazon.com reader review of *Last American Man*...
don't think he cares for Mr. Conway all that much!

"Customer Review

204 of 224 people found the following review helpful

What Gilbert neglects to tell you: Eustace's dark side is darker...., November 3, 2008
By reader
This review is from: The Last American Man (Paperback)

While Gilbert's book is well written and she doesn't appear to pull her punches in criticizing Eustace Conway's flaws, the truth is that she has still left out important facts which show Conway's incredible hypocrisy. Anyone who has actually worked for the man (as I have) can tell you that the man seen by guests and the man seen by employees are totally different. The man does not practice what he preaches, and Gilbert's description of his interns' disillusionment hardly scratches the surface.

Eustace Conway is largely a fraud. While he may have practiced a low-impact, back-to-nature way of life as a teen (although when he drinks, Eustace admits many things that contradict this), Turtle Island today reflects very little of that. It is a non-productive "farm" covered by half-built cabins and strewn with rusty old cars and trailers (all exposed to the weather and leaking oil, coolant, etc. onto the soil). On any given day, you are more likely to hear the din of heavy deisel trucks and tractors, gas generators, electric power tools, chainsaws, and motorcycles than you are the natural sounds of the forest.

Here are some things Gilbert neglects to tell the reader:

--Livestock routinely die from neglect at TI. I watched one goat and her kid die from a bacterial infection, despite the intern's repeated warnings to Eustace of its condition. A former volunteer told me that he saw 3 other goats die in a similar manner during the previous months.

--Turtle Island DOES NOT produce most of its food. The majority comes from the neighbors' donations and farmer's markets. His vegetable gardens are usually so overgrown and neglected that it is difficult to tell what is food and what is not. (interns are not allowed to work on them except on their "off" days, and are routinely called away to do other jobs, such as road building and automobile maintenance)

--only 1 building--a small shack hardly tall enough to stand up in--was built without power tools. Every other building on Turtle Island has been built using chain saws, chop saws, nail guns, etc. Interns have to BEG to do things with primitive tools, because Eustace feels it takes too much time.

--Eustace treats the wood of his house and truck beds by painting them with a mixture of diesel and motor oil without any attempt to keep it from leaching into the soil.

--Interns spend the majority of their time fixing cars or building his new house as free labor, NOT learning primitive/sustainable living skills.

--Interns are seldom allowed to use simple tools, because Eustace feels they waste too much time. Any "primitive" living must be done on their own time. Eustace apparently doesn't even know how to properly sharpen a traditional cross-cut saw, because when a former volunteer asked him to teach the skill, Eustace gave up after a feeble attempt ant told him he should get a book on the subject.

--Horses are hardly used for anything other than buggy rides for tourists and occasionally plowing fields. They are show pieces. Eustace travels around on a motorcycle, and interns are expected to use 4x4 trucks, rather than walk.

--Eustace owns and regularly operates bulldozers, backhoes, and industrial-size dump trucks to clear forest for roads, buildings, and anything else he can think of.

--Eustace's home is surrounded by rusting trucks, cars, horse trailers, etc., most of which do not run or function at all. I counted 60 cars, not to mention the numerous trailers strewn throughout the surrounding forest. Piles of car batteries sit exposed and leaking in the forest amongst the cars behind the house.

Worst of all, INTERNS ARE EXPECTED TO LIE TO THE PUBLIC about these things in order to keep the illusion of "primitive living" at Turtle Island."


----------



## redheadwoodshed

Chainsaws aren't a natural sound in the forest?:hmm3grin2orange:








Yea, it isn't too hard to see through Eustace.What I want to learn from him is how he keeps getting all those "interns" for free labor.


----------



## chucker

redheadwoodshed said:


> Chainsaws aren't a natural sound in the forest?:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, it isn't too hard to see through Eustace.What I want to learn from him is how he keeps getting all those "interns" for free labor.


 ? not sure ? but was it not stated in one of the shows that eustace was paid by the interns for the "teaching from the resourceful mr. conway" .......?


----------



## redheadwoodshed

chucker said:


> ? not sure ? but was it not stated in one of the shows that eustace was paid by the interns for the "teaching from the resourceful mr. conway" .......?



I haven't seen but bits and pieces, it's to close to bedtime stories for the kids, but I wouldn't doubt it.I couldn't thimk of any other reason to stay past day one unless I was paying to be there or just wanted to stay just to see what was going to happen next.

If he's got that many junk cars and batteries, he ought to sale them, scrap is high right now!


----------



## chucker

"If he's got that many junk cars and batteries, he ought to sale them, scrap is high right now!" ...... lol ?? with eustace's state of mind probably wait till the price drops to give the junk dealer a bigger margin of profit!! lol


----------



## Fronty Owner

D&B Mack said:


> He probably didn't need it, but the producers probably suggested it so they had something to film.
> 
> It will quickly turn into Axe Men. They will start staging "need-to-do" stuff. Like, "Oh, I need to wrestle a wolf to show them who owns this property."



didn't bear grills do that a couple seasons back???


on Eustice... I mentioned it somehwere. after watching the first episode, he's running a business. After watching more episodes. It looks like he is trying to run TI without money. His roads are in good shape. I dont see enough garden space and one deer isn't enough protien for "the year"


----------



## chucker

in my book it would be like fishing, take what you need and use what you take!! no one gripes to the takeing of game when used to its full potential without waste for a subsistence living!! if eustace has no freezer(spring house) smoked meat is not the best for a total protien diet... fresh meat is a must if your a carnivore........


----------



## mikey517

Seems that Mr. E. Conway has quite the cash cow working for him...I really wanted to like this show...


***From a review on huliq.com****

By Mechele R. Dillard on 2012-06-15 

As the History Channel reality series Mountain Men goes forward, more questions arise regarding reality vs. television.

The depiction of the History Channel’s Mountain Men becomes more suspect the more one searches for information on the reality television show.

Turtle Island Preserve was founded by Mountain Men cast member Eustace Conway. He does seem to be the “real deal” as far as loving and living on the land is concerned. Visitors to the Turtle Island Preserve website are greeted thusly:

“We live, teach, breathe and believe in nature's governing truths. We interact with the beautiful clarifying teachings of nature as we interpret it's story. We are more about doing it than talking about it. We invite you to visit us and experience all that is Turtle Island!"

There are many programs available on Turtle Island Preserve, from camping to spoon carving to tree-house building. According to the website, “The programs at Turtle Island Preserve are powerful and effective. We dig deep reaching profound connections within us, touching our ancestral roots. ‘SIMPLY REAL’, we touch the sources of life directly, unshielded from nature's truths. Intimate and personal, we experience relationship building with the foundational essence of our existence.”

But, these programs are pretty pricey. The spoon-carving class comes in at $95; tree-house building $250; 5-day adult camp $650; and if you want a meal on-site during an activity that does not include one already, you’ll plunk down another $15. Plus, if you see Turtle Island Preserve as suggested on the website—“The easiest way to see Turtle Island Preserve is to schedule your own personal Horse Drawn Carriage Ride with Eustace! This is great for those people who want to come to Turtle Island but just can't wait for the next Open House!”—you’ll pay $75 for one person, $65 for two or more people for an up-to-two-hour ride.

Making a Living on Mountain Men

There is nothing, of course, wrong with charging for services. Everyone has to make a living, after all—nothing wrong with making an honest living. But, Mountain Men recently insinuated that Conway’s ability to make actual cash was extremely limited, and depicted him frantically chopping firewood in an attempt to make enough money to pay his property taxes. Plus, the History Channel is not particularly open about others on the Turtle Island Property with Conway. “Interns come to Eustace to learn the old ways of living with nature in a self-sustaining society,” says Conway’s bio on the History Channel website, with no reference to the money-making programs available. And, on the show itself, statements are made such as the one last night, “Eustace calls his land ‘Turtle Island.’ The 1,000-acre plot requires a great deal of upkeep. So, he trades room and board for maintaining it.” One can assume that this refers to the internships on the property, since Justin, featured on the program, is listed as an intern by the History Channel. But, The fact that they have these other money-making programs in place is avoided in discussions about the upkeep of the property, and statements such as this one insinuate to the viewer that all activities on the property are not money-making but bartered as a way for Turtle Island Preserve to continue to function.

It is possible, of course, that not a lot of people are signing up for the classes on Turtle Island Preserve, and that there isn’t a lot of income from the programs offered. But, if that is the case, why not be upfront and address it? But, as one Huliq reader commented recently:

Why is Eustace not paying his taxes, It's not like he is not making any money. Look up Turtle Island Preserve and see all the camps he has and what he charges. $95 for a spoon carving class. The show makes it seem like he has no income except for cutting down trees and selling it for firewood.

The longer this show goes on, the more staged it appears—not a good sign for the longevity of Mountain Men.

Oh, and by the way: Last night, Eustace kept saying his gun "misfired." Clearly, it did not. When a gun "misfires," there is no discharge; "misfiring" does not mean that a gun's sights are off, which is the way he appeared to be using it. Makes one wonder, in fact, whether or not Eustace Conway is the "real deal" after all.

Stay tuned.

UPDATE: Producers have turned Mountain Men into hour-long blooper reel

Image: Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Fronty Owner

mikey517 said:


> As the History Channel reality series Mountain Men goes forward, more questions arise regarding reality vs. television.



The history channel is doing with History what MTV did with music ...


----------



## chucker

i intend to come to the reality of this episode of mountain men to be a farse with curls of green haze smoke swirling above eustaces big head!! to many ideal wrong doings for a real man to have happen with a life living situation.. a misfired rifle, maybe ? but not when the doe supposedly drops dead! mis- sited yes! for a produced show of hollywood style it has no beans for the soup.


----------



## redheadwoodshed

I wanted to like this show, too.Those other 2 guys are pretty decent, even if some of the stuff they do seems contrived.The old guy Tom seems like he has a hard time keeping a straight face sometimes.
I only caught a little of it this weekend, did Euastace ever catch his turkey poacher?


----------



## jrider

Been hunting all my life and never knew a 60 pound doe could feed a small group of people all winter. 

Nice commentary History Channel.


----------



## McCulloch1-52

redheadwoodshed said:


> I wanted to like this show, too.Those other 2 guys are pretty decent, even if some of the stuff they do seems contrived.The old guy Tom seems like he has a hard time keeping a straight face sometimes.
> I only caught a little of it this weekend, did Euastace ever catch his turkey poacher?



Mountain Men &mdash; History.com TV Episodes, Schedule, & Video

scroll down and click on full episodes


----------



## blackoak

I don't think the Alaskan trapper walked the entire 5 mile back to his cabin the night his sled broke down with a camera man there no doubt on a running sled filming it


----------



## redheadwoodshed

blackoak said:


> I don't think the Alaskan trapper walked the entire 5 mile back to his cabin the night his sled broke down with a camera man there no doubt on a running sled filming it



It was 10 miles wasn't it?It's a reality show, he HAD to walk.If he didn't that would be fake, and we all know thw HC don't do stuff like that.


----------



## Streblerm

Too much drama for me and I really wanted to like it. Everything is a crisis. Went out hunting and missed a deer, now everyone is going to starve? I think not. Show me one person who gets something every time they go hunting or fishing. There's a reason they don't call it catching.

I really dislike reality shows for the most part. Several years ago there was a show on PBS called Frontier House. That was a good show. Maybe these so called mountain men could learn something from it


----------



## mdavlee

The only reality show I really liked was the one they dropped people off in alaska. They dumped them out in different places and they found make shift shelters. I think it was called the alaska experiment.


----------



## redheadwoodshed

"So there I was a hunkered down in my kale patch like one of them there mountain go-rillas eating my breakfast and remembering how hard I struggled to get this all planted before the frost.As I contemplated who I was going to have to fight to the death next to keep my Turtle Island, bam, I hear a shot up on the ridge.Off I go, I gotta catch them poachers.So I scramble around for my shotgun and stop by to get ol' Preston so I'll have somebody to cover my back and make funny calls with me while we are on a manhunt.I quickly explain the situation to him and we go back to the barn, catch and saddle a couple horses and off we go like Gus and Woodrow on the trail of a outlaw Commenchero.We can only ride our horses so far until we hit a big thicket and have to dismount, but Preston doesn't lose the trail, he's pert near Bloodhound when it comes to man tracking.
I decide we should split up and cast around for more tracks.Preston uses the owlhoot call and I, well I'm gonna use the crow.
It don't take us long before we find the dasterdly poachers blind, we approach with extreme caution, you never know what a turkey poacher might do.We spring upon the blind only to find it abandoned by the cowardly poacher, but he left a fresh shot shell casing for Preston to get a fresh scent on.
It don't take long before we spot him!There he is the poacher!I'm not sure why he waited around all this time after killing a turkey, but there he is!
Off like a shot we are in hot pursuit down the ridge, when poor old Preston pert near kilt hisself falling over a snag.Well, I never would leave ol' Preston behind like that.One poacher just ain't worth it.We made it to the road just in time to see him hightail it out of there on his 4 wheeler.After that we made some signs and nailed to some trees.
The life of a mountain man sure is tough, you never know who or what you might have to fight to the death to keep your land.
Be sure to tune in next week as we put some fresh shoes on our mountain war horses and ride into town to fight to the death yet again for my beloved Turtle Island."Eustace


----------



## chucker

!! "THANKS RED" !! for the breakdown of this tale.... reading your post was so exciting that i almost fell out/off my easy chair in antisapation of the next printed words..... !!"THANKS AGAIN"!! for the adventure you shared with us that is so much better than watching it on the goof tube...... your posting this is like we were there with you in your scout for the big bad bird hunter taking all of "EUSTACE'S GAME" .... !!"THANKS AGAIN"!! for your real talents for making us live the !!"true hollywood scene"!!........ reality, does live please post more true life adventures! we all can live vicariously through you! :msp_scared::msp_biggrin:


----------



## slongfellowii

I think it was really impressive than his horse could pull the 3 ton empty Toyota pickup. Aparently gravity is double at turtle island.


----------



## McCulloch1-52

I wish I had water power generator that could run a saw mill by a small stream. :msp_sad:


----------



## Steve2910

slongfellowii said:


> I think it was really impressive than his horse could pull the 3 ton empty Toyota pickup. Aparently gravity is double at turtle island.



You beat me to it, but didn't they say it was a "5 ton truck"?


----------



## Fronty Owner

redheadwoodshed said:


> I wanted to like this show, too.Those other 2 guys are pretty decent, even if some of the stuff they do seems contrived.The old guy Tom seems like he has a hard time keeping a straight face sometimes.
> I only caught a little of it this weekend, did Euastace ever catch his turkey poacher?


Tom doesn't always keep a straight face.... And the turkey poacher got away on his quad.



jrider said:


> Been hunting all my life and never knew a 60 pound doe could feed a small group of people all winter.
> 
> Nice commentary History Channel.


apparently east coast 60 pound deer are bigger than midwest 200 pound deer. either that or they are just more efficient. And it must be really bad in Alaska. Its taking two caribou to feed 2.25 people. 



McCulloch1-52 said:


> I wish I had water power generator that could run a saw mill by a small stream. :msp_sad:



I saw that and thought it would be handy. then I realized, there aren't any places around here to set up to get more than a few milliwatts of power.


----------



## H 2 H

Any of you fly fishing guys/gals notice who that Tim (Blig Sky Country) guys is :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Madsaw

This show is a friggin joke. Mr Orr is the only one near being a moutain man. The other 2 are ntogin but idiots or clowns. In alsaka you never set foot out the door with out a gun. Why you don't want to be bear or wolf scat. Eustice. he is just plumb nuts from all the nasty crap he drinks in that contraption of running water he has there. I doubt the truck he pulled with teh horse weighed more then 4000lbs. Plus he is lazier then the day is long. Seems only time anything gets done is all the poor souls that strive to learn do it for him.
Bob


----------



## Chainsaw Master

That water powered sawmill had a Detroit Diesel hooked up to it.....the electric musta been powering the lights....


----------



## Fronty Owner

H 2 H said:


> Any of you fly fishing guys/gals notice who that Tim (Blig Sky Country) guys is :msp_thumbup:



I fly fish some, but apparently not enough... who's the Tim guy?

And what idiot rides a horse to town and especially one that hasn't been riden in traffic before...


----------



## Steve2910

Well we all agree that's it's a dumb show, but (obviously), we all continue to watch it.... What's that say about us??


----------



## redheadwoodshed

Steve2910 said:


> Well we all agree that's it's a dumb show, but (obviously), we all continue to watch it.... What's that say about us??



It says there ain't nothing on tv at that time.


----------



## Fronty Owner

Steve2910 said:


> Well we all agree that's it's a dumb show, but (obviously), we all continue to watch it.... What's that say about us??


same reason we watch bits and pieces of axmen.


----------



## cnpser

Well all I gotta say is that if you owe $85,000 in back property taxes then you have not paid them for a few years. The idiot deserves to lose the land for that.


----------



## redheadwoodshed

O.K. Eustace, hunting season is about to open.Why not lease some of turdle island to some big time hunters like Micheal Waddell?That ought to get you enough green to pay your taxes.


----------



## Jim Timber

Probably because there's no deer larger than 60# on his land due to lack of suitable habitat.

He should log some of that land, use the money for his taxes, and then he'd also have habitat for more and bigger deer in a couple years.

Marty is a fun one to watch. He spends all his time driving around on his snowmobile, yet can't seem to keep it on the trail. How he stays out of the side of a mountain in that plane is the 8th wonder of the world.

Why do I watch? It's a comedy of errors. I'd shoot Eustis myself if I caught him pounding nails in my trees. I have 11 stands like his on my property, and they've wrecked 2 cords of oak each. It's probably best I don't know who built them, as I'd be very tempted to do something unpleasant in kind.


----------



## Mapcinq

Yukon Men is a decent alternative to this show if anyone is interested.


----------



## sdhershey

Rudedog said:


> I've watched some of it. Great idea, good locations, but bad execution. These "reality" drama shows are so stupid. I was forced to watch a 30 minute segment of Snookie & JWow in exchange. At least that drama was somewhat accurate given the characters. I agree with you all, the forced drama of mountain men is just stupid.



Couldnt have said it better. It pisses me off to watch that stuff, so I just turn it off and go outside!


----------



## Winchester356

Watched about 10 minutes of the first show couldnt stand it anymore. Still having nightmares about it.


----------



## dellwas

There was a series on PBS about a guy, circa 1960 that bailed the rat race and went to Alaska to build a cabin and live in the wilds, anyone ever seen it? Used a combo of "old ways" and "modern" techniques. One helluva a series and much better than the crap currently on the tube....


----------



## Rudedog

dellwas said:


> There was a series on PBS about a guy, circa 1960 that bailed the rat race and went to Alaska to build a cabin and live in the wilds, anyone ever seen it? Used a combo of "old ways" and "modern" techniques. One helluva a series and much better than the crap currently on the tube....



I caught that series too. #### Proenneke, Alone in the Wilderness. They have it on DVD if you want to buy it. I have to admit that I sat down and watched two episodes of the one in Alaska with my wife. It was the one where the young guy and his young wife go ice fishing. I went to change the channel after the first half hour and my wife yelled at me to change it back. I almost fainted.

Alone in the Wilderness, the story of **** Proenneke, by Bob Swerer Productions


----------



## chucker

*!! "their back" ??*

!! "THEIR BACK AGAIN" for another season of some smart tricks and some dumb ash Eustace???? laugh's for the comedy side.... lol :jester:


----------



## Fronty Owner

chucker said:


> !! "THEIR BACK AGAIN" for another season of some smart tricks and some dumb ash Eustace???? laugh's for the comedy side.... lol :jester:



yup... nice to see they kept tom orr.


----------



## El Quachito

There was some chainsaw action.....


opcorn:


----------



## scottmphoto

It really amazes me that a couple of these guys are still alive. They're supposed to be tough, modern mountain men and one or two just don't seem to be all that bright.


----------



## chucker

the new season is already going with the drama queens and the big land slide ????? lol


----------



## El Quachito

Ahhhh, but it makes for such good television.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

I had the TV on one day while doing paperowork in the office and just overhearing it was pissing me off.

Almost none of that show can be real. A guy would never survive!



redheadwoodshed said:


> Couple things I was wondering about.If you was depending on a rifle to put meat on the table for you and yours, wouldn't you sight it in yourself?And if you was really in that big of a jam to get some firewood covered, don'tcha think a few of those $10 blue tarps would do the trick?They used those for roofs for years after Katrina.Come on Eustace! no mountain man ever whined as much as you do!Tighten up.You're making mountain men look bad.You depend on those saws, see to them yourself.Quit blaming everything on sombody else.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

He lived in Alaska already, came up with the Army. After he got out, he worked as a mechanic for a while, retired his wife passed on and then moved out to the woods.

There are plenty of "old timers" out here that live like that, just he happened to video tape it.



dellwas said:


> There was a series on PBS about a guy, circa 1960 that bailed the rat race and went to Alaska to build a cabin and live in the wilds, anyone ever seen it? Used a combo of "old ways" and "modern" techniques. One helluva a series and much better than the crap currently on the tube....


----------



## D&B Mack

"Need to up production to pay off loan." So gives hand saw to helper and uses ax himself...brilliant.


----------



## 383stroker

The more I watch the more I realize that Eustace has no clue. His stone boat looks like its been rotted for years.it doesn't just happen.


----------



## Rudedog

383stroker said:


> The more I watch the more I realize that Eustace has no clue. His stone boat looks like its been rotted for years.it doesn't just happen.



I was watching the O's humiliate the Yankees on national TV last night. I would change to the show during the ballgames commercials. I just can't stand Eustace. He is such a tool. He has some new college grad up there thinking that he's going to learn some self sufficiency from Eustace. So he breaks Eustace's older than dirt, uncared for and rusted out hand saw. Eustace gets all PO'd but he never did teach or supervise this poor grad in using the tool. The whole thing is beyond stupid. Its such a shame because this could have been something good.


----------



## McCulloch1-52

He uses a chainsaw to cut down a tree and gives the new guy a old hand saw.


----------



## HadleyPA

I can't stand Useless, or Eustace. He is such a pain in rear just to watch. He teaches nothing to anyone just tries to get free labor from anyone that is willing to listen to him whine and do things his ridiculous way. The guy that does the trapping in Alaska (can't remember his name right now) is such a fake it is amazing. No one can possibly have two snow machines, their own airplane, a house, and two cabins in Alaska and catch three martin a year and claim that they make their entire living through trapping. The only one that is not all fake and worth watching is Tom Orr. If those morons that go to learn from useless watched the show first they would realize that if they want to learn something they had better go live with Tom where he would try to teach them and not just be looked at as replaceable & expendable free labor.


----------



## 383stroker

The saga continues....... Now I seen him and his buddy curling around in a Toyota pickup, and climbing trees


----------



## redheadwoodshed

That old saw looked plenty dull, too. I'm sure that helped the young feller get it pinched and break. 
Would give a total green hand a cutting tool of any kind and then walk off and leave him? The boy was set up to fail, Useless still rates just below whale feces in my book.


----------



## 383stroker

So I watched Eustace use a two man cross cut saw then an axe to cut the face and then an axe again to cut the back cut into another face. Correct me if I'm wrong here but shouldn't he have used the two man cross cut saw, to saw the back cut. Or better yet use one of his dozen or so chainsaws to do it.


----------



## chucker

!! you sir!! are most positively "RIGHT" !! to use the cross cut to make the felling and final cut to fell the tree as to make the face cut along with the handy axe to clear the stock from the face cut..... you win a prize for your observation.


----------



## Saddle Mander

Sometimes I try to watch it. But the narration is so ridiculously over-dramatic that I can't take it.


----------



## ThistleIA

Had only heard of the show & never watched it until 1 day last week when I seen a couple reruns.Useless is an ignorant fool,this Charlie guy in Maine is even more so (last night he almost drove his snow machine through the thin ice),Marty spends more time riding around than anything else.Tom & Rich in Montana seem more like hard working capable outdoorsmen,they don't give up no matter how bad things look.


Already its turning into a parody,just not as bad as Ax Men yet anyway.Its too bad,it could be a great show if less manufactured drama & other BS wasnt the sole content.

That AxMen crap hasn't been worth watching since Season 2.And I seen that Shelby has his own show now.I managed to stomach 15 seconds of it before switching to the Weather Channel! At least Pawn Stars is good for a few laughs once in a while,but that's not setting the bar too highly I realize.....


----------



## redheadwoodshed

A green horn wouldn't founder his horse like that maroon eustace.


----------



## chucker

there shouldn't be many episodes left till next seasons exploits of fun and folly start appearing .....oh how do we live with out them? lol


----------



## Sal C

Then, dare I say. Gold Rush will be showing its ugly head?

Saw 2 saw's in the whole show. A husky in maine and a J-red up north. That threw a chain.

Only reason I watched it this season is because that Marty guy used too submit storys too Fur-Fish-Game magazine.


----------



## HadleyPA

Finally watched the final episode on DVR with my 3 yr old last night and I have to say if Tom does move to florida then I will be deleting this show from the DVR recordings. already can't stand to watch it live anymore, the only way I could stomach it was being able to zip through the majority. I must say though that I do give useless credit for being able to con some dude out of $4000 for a canoe. If that was the case around my area I would quit my job, start building canoes and make double the money I currently do! Who in their right mind pays that kind of money for a canoe!


----------



## Milkweed Seed

Eustace sounds like useless. What a dill hole.


----------



## CTYank

Stumbled on it recently, where a MM's buddy was dropping trees near his cabin because of forest fire approaching. Good-size spruces/firs, he was dropping with his dull Stihl with a single angled felling cut. No face cut.
Couldn't watch more of the poser dumbass at work. Didn't want to see people hurt.


----------

